

Fired exec: 'Starbucks saved my life' - mattmcknight
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/worklife/02/05/starbucks.saved.my.life/

======
wallflower
I read the book that he wrote. I recommend it because it's a personal account
of how you can become happier if you become a small part of someone's day (as
a Starbucks barista).

There is a funny story in his book. He was serving the morning rush and an
attractive, vibrant woman ordered some complex coffee combo. It was his
daughter but he didn't recognize her until she called him out on it: "Dad,
it's me!"

